# Nikkis Place, Pera, algarve, Portugal



## kensowerby (Oct 18, 2016)

Hi, Information please, last year when we were at Nikkis Place the police came and said it had to close, they would come the next day and lock the gates, something to do with the incorrect paperwork, we left the next day, I have heard that it could be up and running again, can anybody confirm this please, it a nice handy spot on the way to Sagres on the west coast, off back to Portugal in the new year, many thanks for any help.
Happy travels Ken


----------



## witzend (Oct 18, 2016)

http://www.mikki-place-to-stay.com/  is this the place Mikkis not Nikkis   info.mikki.f@gmail.com


----------



## witzend (Oct 18, 2016)

*Looking Good*

If Mikkis this is from their facebook page Mikki's place to stay | Facebook

-In August 2016 they finally get a letter that provides an opening to continue the legalization. The first requirement ,, a profitable agricultural activity ,, will be accepted. 
There is a 1500 m2 of aromatic herbs and sculpture garden, a biological water purification platform. The end result will hopefully be seen by the end of 2016.
-Ondertussen "Place to stay" stands head and shoulders above all other Motorhome Places Algarve. ,, The environment and creative activities, the overall design they distinguish them from all other colleagues ,, 
The winter season looks very promising with already 80% resevaties for the transition to a new 2017.


----------

